# Harness my evil dog can't escape out of?



## NellRosk (12 February 2015)

So I've now reached the point where I've tried every bl00dy harness my local pets at home has and my horrible little dog can twist out of each one. She won't keep a collar on because she has a big neck and a pea head so just reverses out. It's getting to the point where I'm having to plan my walks to avoid sheep because I can't take the risk of her slipping her harness and chasing them and my mum is point blank refusing to walk the little s*** because she escapes her harness and ******* off! Yesterday apparently she slipped her harness and went down a badger hole for TWO HOURS. 

I saw a link on a thread a while back for a harness that looked good but can't remember what it was called  Does anyone have any good recommendations? Also she is hard to fit for, she's half pug so quite stocky and deep chested so most small breed harnesses are too small, however the mediums are too big so I would need one that's very adjustable. And if I can't find one, would anyone like my dog?


----------



## Merlin11 (12 February 2015)

I use an ezydog harness which works well and no escapes so far. I have a bigger dog though - a lab. Got it on amazon.


----------



## milo'n'molly (12 February 2015)

http://www.k9active.co.uk/2012-web-...Qh5EFMBdfL3RXgFFnGRcdxw5VsD240hg64aAiJG8P8HAQ

I don't have a problem with dog escaping, it's more for walks in the hills and mountains if I ever need to grab/lift the dog but I bought it because I can't see a way he would slip out of it and the reviews from people with Houdini dogs seem good. Plus it's really well made


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2015)

Thanks both!! milo'n'molly that's the one I saw on a thread before! Plus it has a little handle on that I can use to hoike her out of the many situations she finds herself in.


----------



## Bellasophia (12 February 2015)

UI would use a harness,PLUS a whippet type collar that the dog cannot snake wriggle her head out of.Then I would use a small connector (link the harness to the collar) so if she wriggles out of one you still have a hold on the dog.
Re the connector...use a piece of tape with two snap on fittings..one for collar,one for the harness.
is she a patterdaleLOLOL....no I remember she is a JRT...keeps you on your toes eh?
I'm laughing now but on Saturday my schnauzer pup arrives...watch this space;(

Milo Milly ..just looked at that harness....impressive! I think even Houdini would think twice....I've bookmarked it...


----------



## BSL (12 February 2015)

http://dog-games-shop.co.uk/perfect-fit-fleece-dog-harness .


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2015)

Bellasophia said:



			UI would use a harness,PLUS a whippet type collar that the dog cannot snake wriggle her head out of.Then I would use a small connector (link the harness to the collar) so if she wriggles out of one you still have a hold on the dog.
Re the connector...use a piece of tape with two snap on fittings..one for collar,one for the harness.
is she a patterdaleLOLOL....no I remember she is a JRT...keeps you on your toes eh?
I'm laughing now but on Saturday my schnauzer pup arrives...watch this space;(

Milo Milly ..just looked at that harness....impressive! I think even Houdini would think twice....I've bookmarked it...
		
Click to expand...

That's a really good idea Bellasophia, thanks!! We're booking a weekend to the Lakes soon and I just can't risk her getting loose and chasing sheep/ getting lost in an unfamiliar area. Haha yeah she's a pug x jackrussel.... don't think I want another terrier ever again! When she's good she's amazing but she is exhausting.

AWW please be aware that pics of your new pup are compulsory


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2015)

BSL said:



http://dog-games-shop.co.uk/perfect-fit-fleece-dog-harness .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks BSL, will look into that


----------



## Toffee44 (12 February 2015)

http://indi-dog.co.uk/25mm-dog-harness?product_id=96 

speak to the owner of this site, they might be able to custom you up someting. 

Fab service here.


----------



## milo'n'molly (12 February 2015)

Bellasophia said:



			Milo Milly ..just looked at that harness....impressive! I think even Houdini would think twice....I've bookmarked it...
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, my dog isn't really anything like Houdini  ( he's my shadow and I couldn't loose him if I tried) but I wanted something I could attach to him when walking on difficult terrain, steep drops and rock scrambles so last thing I want is him slipping out of it.

It really sounds that you have your hands full with your little monster but you need to be sure you can keep hold of her if you're venturing out in the lakes


----------



## Spoiled cob (12 February 2015)

I've use a mekuti harness.


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2015)

Toffee44 said:



http://indi-dog.co.uk/25mm-dog-harness?product_id=96 

speak to the owner of this site, they might be able to custom you up someting. 

Fab service here.
		
Click to expand...

That looks good and a really decent price, thanks! 



milo'n'molly said:



			It really sounds that you have your hands full with your little monster but you need to be sure you can keep hold of her if you're venturing out in the lakes
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it, she's nearly 5 and is getting worse with age! It's like a switch has been flipped in her head and she's just in kill/ chase mode all the time. She spent 3 hours ratting at the yard tonight and killed two!! 



Spoiled cob said:



			I've use a mekuti harness.
		
Click to expand...

I'll look them up, thanks


----------



## twiggy2 (12 February 2015)

put a collar up behind her ears and fit it snugly,collars need to be fitted to the narrow part of the neck, if that is just behind the ears then that is where it sits-I had to put my 1/2 JRT 1/4 staffie 1/4 english bull terriers one there, as mentioned use a link and link it to a harness as well if you feel happier with that.

A pug in the village got scared and backed out of her harness for the first time in 5yrs the week before last-she got hit by a car and is now nursing a broken hip amongst other more minor injuries


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			put a collar up behind her ears and fit it snugly,collars need to be fitted to the narrow part of the neck, if that is just behind the ears then that is where it sits-I had to put my 1/2 JRT 1/4 staffie 1/4 english bull terriers one there, as mentioned use a link and link it to a harness as well if you feel happier with that.

A pug in the village got scared and backed out of her harness for the first time in 5yrs the week before last-she got hit by a car and is now nursing a broken hip amongst other more minor injuries
		
Click to expand...

That's awful twiggy, hope it's okay  I've tried that but she has a fat stocky neck all the way up to behind her ears, if you see what I mean? My mum jokes she's a mini pitbull because she's all neck and shoulders! And then she has an absolutely tiny head. I've tried putting the collar on really tight but end up throttling her and the little s*** can still get out!


----------



## dollyanna (12 February 2015)

Ruffwear Webmaster are fab harnesses, not cheap but when I finally got mine I have not regretted it for a second. It is now nearly 6 yrs old and still looks like new, impossible for my twisty lurchery thing to get out of even when hauling him around, and great for reactive dogs as you can physically turn them round if needs be. I also chuck mine in the washing machine on a regular basis - just a 30min wash usually - and it comes out looking like new.


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2015)

dollyanna said:



			Ruffwear Webmaster are fab harnesses, not cheap but when I finally got mine I have not regretted it for a second. It is now nearly 6 yrs old and still looks like new, impossible for my twisty lurchery thing to get out of even when hauling him around, and great for reactive dogs as you can physically turn them round if needs be. I also chuck mine in the washing machine on a regular basis - just a 30min wash usually - and it comes out looking like new.
		
Click to expand...

I've just had a look on their website and they look really good! Do you reckon this one is difficult for them to get out of? 

http://www.ruffwear.co.uk/dog-gear/harnesses/front-range

That one has prettier colours...


----------



## dollyanna (12 February 2015)

It depends how your dog gets out, but mine would still be able to if he put his mind to it - it would go over his head and he would stick his front legs forward and be gone - he has a relatively deep chest and is very flexible. If you really want to make sure this is the last harness you have to buy then I would stick to the webmaster - the front range is still too similar to most other harnesses for me.
You could stick sparkly things on it!!


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2015)

dollyanna said:



			It depends how your dog gets out, but mine would still be able to if he put his mind to it - it would go over his head and he would stick his front legs forward and be gone - he has a relatively deep chest and is very flexible. If you really want to make sure this is the last harness you have to buy then I would stick to the webmaster - the front range is still too similar to most other harnesses for me.
You could stick sparkly things on it!!
		
Click to expand...

Lol yes I've had a stern word with myself and put the thoughts of the pink one out my mind. The webmaster says it's specifically for Houdini dogs and I can't risk her getting out... All because I wanted a pink one!!


----------



## springtime1331 (12 February 2015)

That's why our fat necked patterdale wears a slip lead, I couldn't find anything else he couldn't reverse out of.


----------



## missmatch (12 February 2015)

Have you looked at a dogmatic op?


----------



## NellRosk (13 February 2015)

missmatch said:



			Have you looked at a dogmatic op?
		
Click to expand...

No, I'll google it now thanks


----------



## ljohnsonsj (13 February 2015)

My JRT x used to escape out of his harness, by just shaking around and doing a little back up! I got this one from Pets at home, it goes over his head and straps round his legs, its quite a squeeze over his fat head too, so he cant get out, he doesn't even try ha ha!


----------



## NellRosk (13 February 2015)

ljohnsonsj said:



			My JRT x used to escape out of his harness, by just shaking around and doing a little back up! I got this one from Pets at home, it goes over his head and straps round his legs, its quite a squeeze over his fat head too, so he cant get out, he doesn't even try ha ha!










Click to expand...

Aww what a beautiiful little dog ljohnsonsj! What's he crossed with? I do unfortunately have that harness  marched her into pets at home one weekend and said I needed a harness she couldn't escape out of. The lady suggested this one and I put it on, tightened it up and took her to agility. About an hour later I looked down and saw the harness dangling at the end of the lead and Ruby had gone in to the agility building and was trying to steal bacon!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (16 February 2015)

NellRosk said:



			Aww what a beautiiful little dog ljohnsonsj! What's he crossed with? I do unfortunately have that harness  marched her into pets at home one weekend and said I needed a harness she couldn't escape out of. The lady suggested this one and I put it on, tightened it up and took her to agility. About an hour later I looked down and saw the harness dangling at the end of the lead and Ruby had gone in to the agility building and was trying to steal bacon!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no haha! He got out of any standard type but he can't squeeze his big head out of that one! He is a JRT x Yorkie, thankyou  Good luck in the harness search!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 February 2015)

NellRosk said:



			Lol yes I've had a stern word with myself and put the thoughts of the pink one out my mind. The webmaster says it's specifically for Houdini dogs and I can't risk her getting out... All because I wanted a pink one!!
		
Click to expand...

We have Eezidog (sp?) for our Rottweilers, they have worn the same make, different sizes, from being about 3 months old and have never got out of them.  They can back out of collars though!  One has pink and the other orange, very girly (!) and it is amazing how those colours change people's perception of their temperaments.  They also wear 'halter' type leads round their noses to stop them pulling - those work like magic!


----------



## s4sugar (17 February 2015)

Use two martingale collars. One on the neck set with rings an inch apart & one round the ribs set similarly - clip the centre ring on each together with the lead.


----------



## kiritiger (18 February 2015)

I didn't think my dog could get out of his harness. I was wrong, he managed to do it yesterday with a quick reverse, all because he wanted to go and say hi to another dog and I wanted to continue with the walk (in the opposite direction). He is 1/2 JRT, 1/4 Chiuahua and 1/2 Daschund. Another with thick-ish neck and tiny head.


----------



## NellRosk (18 February 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			We have Eezidog (sp?) for our Rottweilers, they have worn the same make, different sizes, from being about 3 months old and have never got out of them.  They can back out of collars though!  One has pink and the other orange, very girly (!) and it is amazing how those colours change people's perception of their temperaments.  They also wear 'halter' type leads round their noses to stop them pulling - those work like magic!
		
Click to expand...

Aww bet they look lovely in pink and orange ones!! Oh yeah I've seen those halti things, luckily Ruby is so small so pulling isn't an issue!



s4sugar said:



			Use two martingale collars. One on the neck set with rings an inch apart & one round the ribs set similarly - clip the centre ring on each together with the lead.
		
Click to expand...

I ordered the ruffwear harness but thanks for this tip 



kiritiger said:



			I didn't think my dog could get out of his harness. I was wrong, he managed to do it yesterday with a quick reverse, all because he wanted to go and say hi to another dog and I wanted to continue with the walk (in the opposite direction). He is 1/2 JRT, 1/4 Chiuahua and 1/2 Daschund. Another with thick-ish neck and tiny head.
		
Click to expand...

He sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## NellRosk (18 February 2015)

So a little update, the new Ruffwear harness came yesterday and she hasn't managed to escape out of it (yet)! It fits nicely but will take a little getting used to, she looks like a little mountain rescue dog in it  













Bf has got himself a new handbag.... *DISCLAIMER* she was picked up for literally 3 seconds whilst I took this photo, she wasn't injured or hurt in any way!


----------



## SaharaS (18 February 2015)

DOXLOCK-also has handle & hi vis sublty as part of the design. TK MAXX did them all from mini to XXXL all were 15-22 they are pretty much identical to K9 and full RRP is same too..try ebay? never looked back since I got mine & on the look out for more for when this eventually is past its best-tho 2 years now it has way outlasted EVERYthing else I've ever tried & still looks like new.you can attach paniers too & change the attachments & add bits on the velcro areas..I cannot recommend them enough & they don't run either..my boy (white swiss Shep) got out of his tellington touch one...plan b....gaffer tape & a st bernard to anchor him?;-) Sorry I've just seen your pics...ignore my post!good luck with harness!


----------



## NellRosk (18 February 2015)

SaharaS said:



			DOXLOCK-also has handle & hi vis sublty as part of the design. TK MAXX did them all from mini to XXXL all were 15-22 they are pretty much identical to K9 and full RRP is same too..try ebay? never looked back since I got mine & on the look out for more for when this eventually is past its best-tho 2 years now it has way outlasted EVERYthing else I've ever tried & still looks like new.you can attach paniers too & change the attachments & add bits on the velcro areas..I cannot recommend them enough & they don't run either..my boy (white swiss Shep) got out of his tellington touch one...plan b....gaffer tape & a st bernard to anchor him?;-) Sorry I've just seen your pics...ignore my post!good luck with harness!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply nontheless! I have this thread to refer back to if the ruffwear fails me and also it might be helpful for someone else


----------



## Dougie11 (24 February 2021)

NellRosk said:



			So a little update, the new Ruffwear harness came yesterday and she hasn't managed to escape out of it (yet)! It fits nicely but will take a little getting used to, she looks like a little mountain rescue dog in it 













Bf has got himself a new handbag.... *DISCLAIMER* she was picked up for literally 3 seconds whilst I took this photo, she wasn't injured or hurt in any way!






Click to expand...

Hi, I know it’s a long time ago but i just wondered how you got on with your harness? I’m having the exact same problem with my JRT/Patterdale. His problem is anxiety though xx


----------



## Lipglosspukka (24 February 2021)

They haven't been on the forum in 2.5 years so a reply may be optimistic


----------



## Blazingsaddles (24 February 2021)

Fishtail collar. Plus a Lupi. A coupling lead. Attached to both collar and Lupi. I call the Lupi a G-string - it tightens in all crevices if the dog pulls.😂


----------



## ponyparty (24 February 2021)

The Ruffwear Webmaster is meant to be really good. It’s too long in the body for my dog, the back strap interferes with his sheath. I was going to try a Hurrta (can’t remember the model) but nowhere has his size in stock; worth checking for your dog though. (Aware this is an old thread, replying for benefit of poster who resurrected it)


----------



## Annette4 (25 February 2021)

ponyparty said:



			The Ruffwear Webmaster is meant to be really good. It’s too long in the body for my dog, the back strap interferes with his sheath. I was going to try a Hurrta (can’t remember the model) but nowhere has his size in stock; worth checking for your dog though. (Aware this is an old thread, replying for benefit of poster who resurrected it)
		
Click to expand...

There's quite a few people who make to measure three strap harnesses. Dobby has one from Etsy and Fizz has one from indi-dog. Both are escape artists and have never got out of them.


----------



## jumbyjack (25 February 2021)

Laska can back out of any harness and she's another with big neck and little head,. I have a half check collar clipped to the harness so when she does back out I still have her safe.


----------

